# Is the RS4 the modern day equivilent of....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

....the Lotus Carlton?

Cat amongst the pigeons


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

cant even be bothered to rise to the bait : ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I like to think of it as more of a modern day RS2. Or a slightly old fashioned RS6.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Or even before the Carlton

Scimitar GTE? :

With the GTC (if you can remember that one) to TT :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

...the Lotus Carlton?

One of these flew past me the other day on the M69. Can't be many still around are there?

Think I'll stick to the audi.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The Lotus Carlton was in a group test with these cars the other day (cant remember the magazine right now), but performance isnt bad for an old family saloon with a straight six.

I would suggest though that at the time it would have been a comparable car, storming performance, comfy for the family, executive just 10 years to old now.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I had a mate who was a spanner monkey for Vauxhall at one of the few places that could service a Lotus Carlton.

Handling was a bit of a nightmare and he'd not seen one that hadn't been in a major off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Morris Minor 1100 Traveller ;D
A revelation in its day 
Cheers
jr


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

From Evo Sept 2002
http://www.evo.co.uk
Road Test RS6 v Lotus Carlton v M5


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Lotus Carltons cost a fortune to run. bits are getting scarce, and when things break they cost a fortune.

clutch bell housings exploding is one major problem. They dont make them anymore.


----------

